# Painting



## Xhale (15/5/15)

I love watching Dexter (tv show) and suppose the young influences and so on do have an impact on some kids. A friend of mine has this on his fridge, painted by his daughter (she's 6)


My kid was doing much nicer drawings at 6, and I dont get why the guy is coloured red and the cow looks to have intestines coming out of it.
Besides being a painting that Maddox would be proud to insult, does anybody else feel a little uncomfortable? I dont want to meddle, but she's a really shit painter, thats for sure.


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/15)

Well the person holding the reigns is clearly a male

I would be concerned about that fact that a 6yr old girl is "informed" about that


----------



## Riaz (15/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> Well the person holding the reigns is clearly a male
> 
> I would be concerned about that fact that a 6yr old girl is "informed" about that


dude you'll surprised what kids know now a days


----------



## Xhale (15/5/15)

I'm a bit of a troll mood today. But reading this article just made me believe 100% that I just dont have "life" figured out yet.






“The Field Next to the Other Road” sold for $37.1 million. Credit Christie's
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/14/a...les-at-christies-top-1-billion-this-week.html


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/5/15)

Xhale said:


> I'm a bit of a troll mood today. But reading this article just made me believe 100% that I just dont have "life" figured out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it wasn't a painting by your friends 6y/o? You must be feeling pretty dumb for insulting a 6y/o over a forum based on your own perception of how things "should be"  lmao. take a chill pill bud. The world is an evolving sphere. Everyone is different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (15/5/15)

oh go blow yourself child. I posted the OP will full knowledge of the origin of this badly drawn cow+man.
This knobend of a watercolor is worth shit except to the next idiot who wants to invest money hoping to sell it to another shit idiot.

There's no plank on this god-damned planet who works for their money every day who thinks this painting is worth more than R10, unless THEY can then flog it on to another unsuspecting idiot with too much money. If you were in Grade 2 and submitted this to your art teacher you wouldve ******* failed.
Its a direct result of the massive QE flooding the world since the big one of 2008. A massive misallocation of stale capital now sits in this shit picture while people ******* starve every day.

Kimbo is a good vendor, and a great bloke. Thats the last thing I'm saying


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/5/15)

Xhale said:


> oh go blow yourself child. I posted the OP will full knowledge of the origin of this badly drawn cow+man.
> This knobend of a watercolor is worth shit except to the next idiot who wants to invest money hoping to sell it to another shit idiot.
> 
> There's no plank on this god-damned planet who works for their money every day who thinks this painting is worth more than R10, unless THEY can then flog it on to another unsuspecting idiot with too much money. If you were in Grade 2 and submitted this to your art teacher you wouldve ******* failed.
> ...


Dude. What do you Vape  some hectic drugs or what? Your post makes no sense. You started the thread by saying your friends daughter drew it. Now you had complete knowledge of the origin of the painting. Then you ended off with saying Kimo is a good vendor and a great bloke. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/5/15)

Oh and I think swearing on this beautiful public forum is frowned upon. Mods, please edit if xhale does not wish to do so himself. Happy Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/15)

*Jean-Michel Basquiat’s The Field Next to the Other Road*
*Created during a seminal moment in Jean Basquiat’s career, The Field Next to the Other Roadgoes beyond his own personal experiences to establish an artistic voice that spoke for a new generation.*


Painted in 1981 when he was just 20 years old, Jean-Michel Basquiat’s _The Field Next to the Other Road_ is one of the artist’s earliest monumental canvases. Measuring over 13 feet across (the largest painting the artist executed that year), it includes one of his earliest fully realized human figures—a motif which would later come to define his career. Part-mythical and part-allegorical, Basquiat’s energetic portrayal of a meeting between man and beast was painted during a trip he took to Modena, Italy, for his first solo exhibition in Europe. This marked an important moment for Basquiat, as fresh from his recent success in New York he was fueled by the excitement of travel and the optimism of his nascent career, resulting in a period marked by some of the most exciting and innovative paintings in his oeuvre.

_The Field Next to the Other Road _was painted during a crucial year in Basquiat’s development as an artist for in 1981, as his compositions became more sophisticated, his painterly practice became more complex too. During this time Basquiat stood on the verge of being hailed the _wunderkind_ of New York’s downtown art scene, emerging from the shadows of his alter-ego SAMO and becoming the more critically established artist that he yearned to be. This was marked by a significant shift in his work as it concerned itself less with Basquiat’s own life. This work bears all the hallmarks of this shift and is one of the first paintings in which the artist includes two fully rendered figures. Painted during a period when Basquiat was channeling his prowess into paintings that spoke directly to a wider audience searching for an artistic voice that spoke for a new generation, this work combined influences from a number of orthodox and unorthodox sources, positioning Basquiat to become the artistic voice of his generation.

Source: http://www.christies.com/features/Basquiats-The-Field-Next-to-the-Other-Road-5946-1.aspx


----------



## wikked (15/5/15)

Are you bipolar or just the regular brand of crazy?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/5/15)

No Bhavs. This painting is a "piece of shit" because that is what xhale perceives it to be. Open your mind and close your eyes. I'm an art student and a literature analyst and I would laugh at you every day for being such a bigot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> No Bhavs. This painting is a "piece of shit" because that is what xhale perceives it to be. Open your mind and close your eyes. I'm an art student and a literature analyst and I would laugh at you every day for being such a bigot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you not supposed to be at Mosque?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> Are you not supposed to be at Mosque?


Lmao I was waiting for a lift bro. Can't drive. Eye opp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mufasa (15/5/15)

Huh???? Never mind the fact that a lot of art doesn't make sense, people's writings about art makes even less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/5/15)

I though it was pretty deep. It looks childish but it's purposeful. I like it. That was my first impression before I read the rest of the posts. [Edit ignore this]Less impressed in a different way now I suppose. At first i was like wow that's a kid. Now it's like wow that's an adult[till here]

Only read the article now. Still think it's a cool painting. I lean towards the dark tho. 

I had carte Blanche as a kid watched bop tv Thursday night's. Whatever I wanted since I can remember. I don't see the issue.


----------

